# Hen of the woods



## billc (Apr 21, 2015)

Is anyone finding hen of the woods in Missouri yet, this cool weather is making me anxious , but it's dry where I'm at


----------



## ckorte (Oct 8, 2014)

I am in Illinois not far from St. Louis none of my hen trees are showing any signs yet.


----------



## billc (Apr 21, 2015)

I finally found one but it was small but I'm hoping for the rain this weekend maybe more will come up


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Checked a hen spot today and someone beat me to it!


----------



## billc (Apr 21, 2015)

I found one that just started today I'm hoping no one else will find it and I can get the timing right


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Found 6 and 2 chickens


----------

